# ENDED - First Anniversary Give Away - Sweet Midget Super D Cocobolo



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Greetings forum members...

Early this month I celebrated my first anniversary as a member of the Slingshot Forum. This is a great group of people and I'd like to show my appreciation by offering a lotto giveaway of my Sweet Midget Super D in Cocobolo. It is finished in Polyurethane and Beeswax/oil polished. It will come fitted with TBG bands and a RAYSHOT Supersure Roo Pouch.

To enter post a comment saying "I'm in" before midnight USA Central Standard Time tonight. Each entry will be assigned a number in the order of you comments and a random number generator will draw the winner tomorrow. I will post the results and contact the winner by PM for mailing instructions.

Good luck!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in for sure! Congrats on your anniversay!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in that is beautiful love your work congrats on the anniversary


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Good looking little shooter, I'm in for that one for sure.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow. I'm in.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in !

Wow .. thanks Pawpaw


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm In! Thanx for the chance.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm In...


----------



## Sling-a-ling (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

And i am in.

How could i resist a shot at winning that beauty.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2013)

Holy heck i'm in!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in thanks for the opportunity PaW

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is indeed a beautiful little piece ... but I am trying to swear off getting anymore slingshots! Nevertheless, I want to congratulate you on your first year anniversary, and I wish you many more.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am in. Its a sweet little shooter. Congrats on your first year!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*I'M IN !*


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Dr J is in, sea grape is one of my favorite woods, and this is well crafted. Congratulations, next year around this time, I hope to be celebrating also!


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful, I'm in!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in!!! (please)

Happy Anniversary!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

IM IN! Thanks and Happy Anny Dude! :king:


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy First!! I am in, thank you!!


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in! It looks great and Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I am in !! thanks Pawpaw, crossing fingers ! ...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Happy Anniversary and congrats! I'm in.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, just made it!
I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm definitely in.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope I made it, if so I`m in Perry....


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in Perry! What a prize and glad you been with us a year !!


----------



## conor98 (May 26, 2013)

im definately in !!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats on the anniversary! 
I'm in.. thankyou for the opportunity


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Late as usual. Congrats on your anniversary Perry. Such a nice pfs. Whoever wins is gonna be thrilled to own it. But just in case  "I'm in."


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Congrats buddy. I'm IN anic:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Great shooter. Congrats to your anniversary. I'm in.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in. Congratulations and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

The lotto has ended. Some of you were well past the midnight CST deadline. Results will follow shortly.

Thanks!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations to our winner... Arturito from Chile...


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Way to go Arturio. Enjoy the shooter and thanks to Pawpaw for the chance.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats Arturo !!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Arturito said:


> I am in !! thanks Pawpaw, crossing fingers ! ...


taht workt well !! congrats

cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Arturito!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats Arturito...and thank you PawPaw for giving us a chance on a beautiful work of art.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good for Arturito! Thanx again for the chance.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Arturo, you lucky man! Congrats!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Man, Arturo, you're having a good month!!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats Arturo!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

just PMed Pawpaw, THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!! that PFS is a DREAM !!! you are SO GENEROUS, really I am speechless, I remember was yesterday when I saw it in your photo album and then found the give away thread and rushed to post "I am in" ... WOW and today I am the WINNER !!! awesome !!!

THANK YOU VERY MUCH PERRY, ... I AM REALLY HAPPY !!!

Thank you very much guys for your congratulations !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

theres some great karma around you right now, congrats


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

This one slipped my radar, well done to Arturito.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats, Arturo!

Thanks for the opportunity, Pawpawsailor! Awesome PFS!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations, Arturito. Don't forget to show us a video of you shooting that beauty.

Thank you, Perry, for giving all of us a chance.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I couldn`t think of a better person to win it, congratulations Arturo and thank you Perry for the contest


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations Arturo, enjoy your prize, and as others have said, a video of your shooting it as soon as practical, would be nice.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

This shoot is for you my friend Perry to say thank you very much for your stunning gift, in slingshot language and with a PFS of course !






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats amigo! Use it in good health!!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Arturito!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

CONGRATS! Arturito


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Arturito said:


> This shoot is for you my friend Perry to say thank you very much for your stunning gift, in slingshot language and with a PFS of course !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot, Arturito. I'm sure we would all like to see you shoot Perry's sweet midget cocobolo when you've received it. Another video, okay.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

mr. green said:


> Congratulations, Arturito. Don't forget to show us a video of you shooting that beauty.
> 
> Thank you, Perry, for giving all of us a chance.


Of course my friends ... bottle tops and cans !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats Arturito and thank you PawPaw!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy shooting Arturo, enjoy your new shooter :wave:


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for participating... I'll have to do another one soon.

Perry


----------

